# brake trouble



## abodybrad (Dec 3, 2008)

ok guys i have 1968 gto the brakes are bad from sitting in storage for 15 years were do i but the front calipers for this car and for a good price

thanks everyone .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NAPA, AutoZone, etc.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Rockauto online.

1968 PONTIAC GTO 6.6L 400cid V8 : Brake/Wheel Hub : Caliper Related Parts 

Item Price Core Total 
ACDELCO Part # 18R5 {#18035194}
Front Brake Caliper: Durastop; RIGHT HAND; 9 1/2 D.D. X 2 WIDTH 

$54.79 $24.00 $78.79 
A-1 CARDONE Part # 184456 {[Caliper w/Installation Hardware] Reman. - Return and Rebuild ONLY - Please Contact Customer Service for More Info}
Front Left; w/Delco Caliper w/4 Pistons; Original Equipment Metal Piston 
* Non-stock item--shipping delayed up to 2 business days 

$154.79 $60.00 $214.79 
A-1 CARDONE Part # 184455 {[Caliper w/Installation Hardware] Reman. - Return and Rebuild ONLY - Please Contact Customer Service for More Info}
Front Right; w/Delco Caliper w/4 Pistons; Original Equipment Metal Piston 
* Non-stock item--shipping delayed up to 2 business days 

$154.79 $60.00 $214.79


----------

